# Hurricane HTC125 4 Jaw Chuck



## jswalters (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi All,

Just wondering if anyone is using this chuck and what their thought are on it. I see a lot of ad's on Ebay for it and the price is good.

Jeff


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

HTC125 5" too large for mini lathes, choice of threaded inserts.
http://www.amazon.com/Hurricane-HTC125-Woodturning-Dovetail-Spindles/dp/B009ZCQR74

HTC100 4" okay for mini lathes, choice of threaded inserts. 
http://www.amazon.com/Hurricane-HTC100-Woodturning-Dovetail-Spindles/dp/B009ZCQMZQ/ref=pd_sim_sbs_hi_5

If looking for an inexpensive chuck without much technical information okay. What is minimum-maximum expansion-contraction of dovetail jaws? Would be nice if knew sizes of threaded inserts without e-mailing seller.

I do not shop e-bay so have no idea what is being sold there, looks like company set up a store at Amazon.com and still not interested. People would make out better looking at NOVA family of chucks on sale.


----------



## Kreegan (Jul 10, 2012)

I don't have either of their chucks, but I do have several Hurricane turning tools, and they are very nice quality. I have a 3 piece set of bowl gouges, 3 piece set of spindle gouges and a square end scraper from them. They all work very well, have nice stout handles and are good quality steel. I'd consider them a step above my Benjamin's Best tools. Their customer service is also helpful and responsive. I'd expect their chucks to be good quality as well, but don't have direct experience with them.


----------

